# Whats the best programming language/IT job for brainlets?



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 29, 2020)

In 6 months to get job in finnace industry and start making at least 5k/month?

not necessarly programming, even not IT, maybe other skill that can be learned in that period of time

// for extravert, brainlet


----------



## WBC323 (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## RudyRude (Feb 29, 2020)

Learn trading. It would take more than six months though


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 29, 2020)

RudyRude said:


> Learn trading. It would take *more than six months though*


thats the problem unfortunately
my prime is slowly ending, 24 yo in a week, I have basically 1 year left to enter college again and slay for a year (90 days till I end 1st collage journey)


----------



## WBC323 (Feb 29, 2020)

Go on an offshore oil platform or start learning some specific part of programming today, you pick out from that page i gave you.
If you want to be front end developer you need to learn html, javascript and css for example. Also you can learn copywriting or digital marketing but it's harder than programming probably.


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 29, 2020)

I’m too low IQ to go to STEM


----------



## WBC323 (Feb 29, 2020)

Or do sales


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 29, 2020)

WBC323 said:


> Or do sales


this is actually smart answer, Its possible to make 5-8,even 10k per month in sales in finance
sad thing that there are 2 types of ppl, ppl who share knowledge, and other who i.e. make a lot of money, know that other also could benefit and actually not be competition, because of doing biz locally but they wont say shit, cause they are egoists


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 29, 2020)

Python or Java. You have to be smart to be a developer and have good problem solving skills. Memorization or studying wont do shit imo since there are sites like stack overflow. It's legit all about application.
But you're not getting anywhere without the degree. The market is saturated with junior developers, and has extremely high demand for only experienced and good ones. This is mainly because of developer bootcamps.
It's the reason why your salary can double in under 5 years, because experience > all. So if you don't have a degree you are basically fucked.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 29, 2020)

Dope said:


> Python or Java. You have to be smart to be a developer and have good problem solving skills. Memorization or studying wont do shit imo since there are sites like stack overflow. It's legit all about application.
> But you're not getting anywhere without the degree. The market is saturated with junior developers, and has extremely high demand for only experienced and good ones. This is mainly because of developer bootcamps.
> It's the reason why your salary can double in under 5 years, because experience > all. So if you don't have a degree you are basically fucked.



useful answer, thx


----------



## WBC323 (Feb 29, 2020)

Dope said:


> Python or Java. You have to be smart to be a developer and have good problem solving skills. Memorization or studying wont do shit imo since there are sites like stack overflow. It's legit all about application.
> But you're not getting anywhere without the degree. The market is saturated with junior developers, and has extremely high demand for only experienced and good ones. This is mainly because of developer bootcamps.
> It's the reason why your salary can double in under 5 years, because experience > all. So if you don't have a degree you are basically fucked.


You can probably build portfolio as college dropout programmer, i see many of them get high paying jobs so it's not you need degree.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 29, 2020)

WBC323 said:


> You can probably build portfolio as college dropout programmer, i see many of them get high paying jobs so it's not you need degree.


Because they have connections. Without a degree, you can't compete against others. How are you supposed to build your portfolio without a job or internship?


----------



## WBC323 (Feb 29, 2020)

Dope said:


> Because they have connections. Without a degree, you can't compete against others. How are you supposed to build your portfolio without a job or internship?


You can build some site or application on your own and then have it in your portfolio, like exercise site or apps


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 29, 2020)

WBC323 said:


> You can build some site or application on your own and then have it in your portfolio, like exercise site or apps


You mean like GitHub projects? You can't become a dev like that. If you could, those retarded "coding bootcamps" would be a hell of a lot more popular


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 29, 2020)

Dope said:


> Python or Java. You have to be smart to be a developer and have good problem solving skills. Memorization or studying wont do shit imo since there are sites like stack overflow. It's legit all about application.
> But you're not getting anywhere without the degree. The market is saturated with junior developers, and has extremely high demand for only experienced and good ones. This is mainly because of developer bootcamps.
> It's the reason why your salary can double in under 5 years, because experience > all. So if you don't have a degree you are basically fucked.


Bro but getting a CS degree is so hard.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Feb 29, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Bro but getting a CS degree is so hard.



How long? years?


----------



## BigBoy (Feb 29, 2020)

OwlGod said:


> How long? years?


4 years, a lot of people graduate in 5, but the workload is so intense you wont enjoy college.


----------



## anti caking agents (Feb 29, 2020)

If you are low iq why bother some high iq pajeet will do your job for 1/3rd of your salary so you will get replaced.


----------



## WBC323 (Feb 29, 2020)

Dope said:


> You mean like GitHub projects? You can't become a dev like that. If you could, those retarded "coding bootcamps" would be a hell of a lot more popular


Yeah i guess, you learn programming and you create your portfolio, i am currently learning programming and doing that freecodecamp, and plan to make few projects and apply for a job, most of front end positions here in croatia don't require college, and lots of people got jobs from it, but bootcamps are not very popular here yet, maybe that's it. I don't know, i'll try get job without college and see if i even like programming and go do something else if i don't, if you practice and do your projects, and are actually a good programmer it shouldn't be hard to get a job


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 29, 2020)

anti caking agents said:


> If you are low iq why bother some high iq pajeet will do your job for 1/3rd of your salary so you will get replaced.


so the alternative?


----------



## WBC323 (Feb 29, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> so the alternative?


Get higer iq, i would in your position get a sales job and learn programming when i come home, like if you have like 4 hours to spare and try both, you can get sales jobs right now and it will be a good skill no matter what you do in life, but i guess it gets boring, so try programming as well and see if you like it enough to be good at it, your iq is probably ok


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 29, 2020)

WBC323 said:


> Yeah i guess, you learn programming and you create your portfolio, i am currently learning programming and doing that freecodecamp, and plan to make few projects and apply for a job, most of front end positions here in croatia don't require college, and lots of people got jobs from it, but bootcamps are not very popular here yet, maybe that's it. I don't know, i'll try get job without college and see if i even like programming and go do something else if i don't, if you practice and do your projects, and are actually a good programmer it shouldn't be hard to get a job


It's very different in America. Most of people who do coding camps end up getting a data entry job jfl. But I bet the demand for Jr devs is high in Crotia


----------



## WBC323 (Feb 29, 2020)

Dope said:


> It's very different in America. Most of people who do coding camps end up getting a data entry job jfl. But I bet the demand for Jr devs is high in Crotia


Here, bootcamps beceame a thing just a few years ago, so maybe there is still time, all devs i know have finished something else, or have no college, and i see a front end developr wanted add in those facebook groups every few days, so you probably need to be a good developer, but right now college is not need at most of those job postings, and best jobs are like working remote with american contractors, for what you probably don't need college, only experience and skills


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 29, 2020)

L


anti caking agents said:


> If you are low iq why bother some high iq pajeet will do your job for 1/3rd of your salary so you will get replaced.


And will probably afford more with that 1/3 salary.
Never understood how Pajeets could live in such low wages, until I realized a full course meal there costs less than 50 cents.
When I was younger and visited India, my grandfather gave me 20 rupees and I came back with 2 family pack Lay's


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 29, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> In 6 months to get job in finnace industry and start making at least 5k/month?
> 
> not necessarly programming, even not IT, maybe other skill that can be learned in that period of time
> 
> // for extravert, brainlet


Python is a good one to learn nowadays. C#.NET would be the best


----------



## Deleted member 5258 (Feb 29, 2020)

for low iq learn html css javascript you can easily get a web dev job


----------



## WBC323 (Feb 29, 2020)

MentalCel666 said:


> for low iq learn html css javascript you can easily get a web dev job


That's what i'm learning, i hope it's not only low iq, what would be high iq programming?


----------



## SHARK (Mar 1, 2020)

I think programming isn't a good thing to pursue without a degree because the barrier to entry is so low. Free learn to code websites, udemy courses, coding bootcamps, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 14, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> 4 years, a lot of people graduate in 5, but the workload is so intense you wont enjoy college.


It's easy in a good University. Also if you don't hate doing math you'll be fine.


SHARK said:


> I think programming isn't a good thing to pursue without a degree because the barrier to entry is so low. Free learn to code websites, udemy courses, coding bootcamps, etc.


The demand is very high for Sr. Dev positions, but Jr Devs are so flooded with entries, it's basically a requirement to have a degree in comp sci. Atleast in America and Canada it's like this


SHARK said:


> I think programming isn't a good thing to pursue without a degree because the barrier to entry is so low. Free learn to code websites, udemy courses, coding bootcamps, etc.


The demand is very high for Sr. Dev positions, but Jr Devs are so flooded with entries, it's basically a requirement to have a degree in comp sci. Atleast in America and Canada it's like this


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 14, 2020)

Dope said:


> It's easy in a good University. Also if you don't hate doing math you'll be fine.
> 
> The demand is very high for Sr. Dev positions, but Jr Devs are so flooded with entries, it's basically a requirement to have a degree in comp sci. Atleast in America and Canada it's like this
> 
> The demand is very high for Sr. Dev positions, but Jr Devs are so flooded with entries, it's basically a requirement to have a degree in comp sci. Atleast in America and Canada it's like this


I would say its harder in a good university because the classes are more difficult. 

And that is the problem, I despise math. Most people do since its such a difficult class.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 14, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> I would say its harder in a good university because the classes are more difficult.
> 
> And that is the problem, I despise math. Most people do since its such a difficult class.


Teachers are way better though. Sure if you go to Harvard or something you'll struggle.
But a T20 school won't be that hard. Calc classes at my college are confusing as shit apparently. I went to UT Austin for a college tour, and everything seemed so much better and organized there.


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 14, 2020)

Dope said:


> Teachers are way better though. Sure if you go to Harvard or something you'll struggle.
> But a T20 school won't be that hard. Calc classes at my college are confusing as shit apparently. I went to UT Austin for a college tour, and everything seemed so much better and organized there.


Harvard is a T20 school lol, those are the hardest of the hard. You likely wont have a social life if you do engineering in one of them.

Calc classes are hard at every college. But I thought you were in high school?


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 14, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Harvard is a T20 school lol, those are the hardest of the hard. You likely wont have a social life if you do engineering in one of them.
> 
> Calc classes are hard at every college. But I thought you were in high school?


Ok but not all ivy leagues are t20s. A school can be T20 in a certain category. Quality of education can make the class easier or harder. But ivy leagues only offer honors courses. Places like Caltech, or UCLA will allow you to take normal courses that have the same curriculum as other worse colleges, but with better professors


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 14, 2020)

Dope said:


> Ok but not all ivy leagues are t20s. A school can be T20 in a certain category. Quality of education can make the class easier or harder. But ivy leagues only offer honors courses


The level of coursework and quality of education offered at all t20s are similar. Ivy league doesnt = best quality. MIT is ranked best in education worldwide but isn't an ivy league or the best college.

I didnt mean to offend, if your goal is to go to a t20 school go for it. That was my wish from beginning of high school but I didnt put the work in so Im going to a state school. I really wanted to go to Harvard but Im not smart enough for that school.

You can manage a social life but itll be harder. Its worth the tradeoff for a life of easy luxary.

Also are you dual enrolled in a local college? I thought you were in high school.


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Mar 14, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Harvard is a T20 school lol, those are the hardest of the hard. You likely wont have a social life if you do engineering in one of them.
> 
> Calc classes are hard at every college. But I thought you were in high school?



math is easy


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 14, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> math is easy


Ok its hard for me


----------



## CristianT (Mar 14, 2020)

Learn Salesforce(number 1 CRM in the world) it's very high in demand atm.

I am a programmer/consultant and it's pretty fun.

By the way, 5k from start it's impossible if you don't have experience and when you say 5k I guess you are referring to net salary. The company would need to pay to the state after you around 8,500-9000$ after you and imagine you don't have the experience, that's why I am saying no company is willing to pay so much if you don't offer much, you know what I mean?


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 14, 2020)

CristianT said:


> The company would need to pay to the state after you around 8,500-9000$ after you


Wdym? They have to pay that much to the state in taxes? Why would they pay 8.5-9k in taxes if you are making 5k?


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 14, 2020)

with C language your learning process will be slower but you will understand computer science more deeper.
with Python you will learn fast but due to the fact it's a high level programming language, you will not be able to understand other languages fast


----------



## Uncle Sam (Mar 14, 2020)

python or javascript


----------



## CristianT (Mar 14, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Wdym? They have to pay that much to the state in taxes? Why would they pay 8.5-9k in taxes if you are making 5k?


Sorry, I'm living in Europe. It's different from USA. I guess it will be somewhere around 7k what company will pay to state and he will take 5k$. 

https://salaryaftertax.com/us/salary-calculator I calculated for California.


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Mar 14, 2020)

Gravedigger

heard the market is growing for that kind of thing

oh you said programming job idk


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Mar 14, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> Gravedigger
> 
> heard the market is growing for that kind of thing
> 
> oh you said programming job idk


they are not paid much
welder is much better option or even a plumber
corona case proves though that you need passive income and pretty much from several sources
otherwise u are fcked


----------

